# H&M online shopping



## yardgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

An announcement was made earlier this year about online shopping for H&M being made available to US customers. I haven't read anything about it since but it's just a heads up


----------



## Nicala (Sep 7, 2011)

I really hope so. That way I wouldn't have to scour around for size 14 clothes...


----------



## Monsy (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't wait!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 7, 2011)

FINALLY! lol


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 15, 2012)

That is fabulous! I've loved H&M since I was a child! Sooooo happy to hear that!


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

That sounds great! I prefer online shopping now than instore anyways


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 17, 2012)

I loved H&M when I lived in NYC but there isnt one out here in Miami yet. So if they do introduce online shopping I will be all over it. Not to mention I heard by the end of the year they will have s store in Miami!!


----------

